# SWAP wie groß?



## StefanR (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo ich habe da mal ne Frage zu der Swap Partition, wo die "Auslagerungen" von Linux gemacht werden, so und mich würde mal interessieren, wie groß das Ganze sein sollte, ich habe zur Zeit 15 GB freigemacht ist das zu viel oder was würdet ihr vorschlagen?

Habe nen Pentium IV 2,6 HT
512 MB DDR 333
Ne 80- er Platte.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. Januar 2004)

Normalerweise benutzt man unter Linux eine swap-Partition, die man auch mit mkswap vorbereiten und dann in der fstab als swap mouten muss.
Es funktioniert anscheinend auch als eigenständiges File in einem existierenden Filesystem.
Ich hab mich entschieden mit 1GB 400MHz DDR keinen swap mehr einzusetzen!
Es gibt da gegensätzliche Meinungen aber 1. ist mein Speicher nie annähernd voll und 2. hab ich sonst auch keine Probleme erkennen können.

Bei Dir mit 512MB würde ich zwischen 512MB und 1GB an swap-größe als Partition einrichten.


----------



## StefanR (20. Januar 2004)

[offtopic]Hey ich sehe ja gerade, dass du aus meiner Gegend kommst.  Find ich cool. [/offtopic]

So aber nun zum Thema.
Weißt du zufällig, ob ich auch unter Linux, den "unnötigen" Speicher wieder an eine andere Partition vergeben kann?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. Januar 2004)

Da der Swap - Speicher als Simulation von Arbeitsspeicher gehandled wird wird immer ein vollständiger Bereich als Speicher angelegt.

offtopic:
Ich sitze gerade im Rostocker-Südstadt-Wohnheim


----------



## StefanR (20. Januar 2004)

> Da der Swap - Speicher als Simulation von Arbeitsspeicher gehandled wird wird immer ein vollständiger Bereich als Speicher angelegt.



Was heißt das jetzt genau, dass ich das nicht ändern kann oder das ich das ändern kann...?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. Januar 2004)

Nein Du kannst den nicht ändern


----------



## Erpel (21. Januar 2004)

Ich glaube er meint wie er die restlichen 14 Gb nach dem Neuerstellen der swap wieder Verfügbar macht.
Gibts unter Linux nicht auch ein Programm namens Fdisk.?


----------



## StefanR (21. Januar 2004)

Jup genau das meinte ich, wie ich die 14 GB wieder frei mache.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (21. Januar 2004)

sfdisk ist ein einfacheres "grafisches" Konsolen-Programm.


----------



## StefanR (21. Januar 2004)

Ich habe da nur ein kleines Problem und zwar habe ich leider keine Ahnung, wie ich das Swap an sich verkleinere, kann mir das jemand erklären oder kann man das irgendwo nachlesen?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (21. Januar 2004)

Du einfach eine Partition mit dem typ linux-swap an (ist eine bestimmte Nummer in den 80ern..steht aber da wo du das aussuchst nochmal).
Dann machst Du mkswap hdxy (xy natürlich mit deinen korrekten Partitionsangaben). Der ganze Speicher Deiner Partition ist damit als swap eingerichtet.

Mit sfdisk löscht du deine 15gb Partition und erstellst 2 neue, eine 1gb, die du dann als swap nimmst und eine andere mit ext3 z.b. die du für vielleicht für Downloads mal nutzen kannst.

Falls ich mich wieder doof ausdrücke einfach nochmal nachfragen!

PS: bei Partitions-Änderungen bitte immer 3mal und dann lieber nocheinmal nachdenken


----------

